# what fish can i put in a small cold water tank



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

setting one up for my nephew just a little one, is there any kind of bottom feeder that can go in and a couple of bright coloured cheap cold water fish


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

how cold is cold?

it's at room temperature?

most tropical fish do well at common froom temperatures... low 70's to upper 70's... erm that's 22 °C to 26 °C for you metric folks...

how warm is the water?... because if it stays high enough that really gives you options and selections...


unless you have a very cold room... you can keep lots of species of tropical and semi-tropical stuff...


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

nope really cold room as im in the lost i think the lowest i clocked it at was 16 and the highest about 22 thats been during this winter anyway


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'M sure you can get a small cold water loach. You can put white cloud mountain minnows in there. 
Just how small is it.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

really small like just a little starter tank


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

A small heater would be really cheap and give you so many more options.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

markn said:


> I'M sure you can get a small cold water loach. You can put white cloud mountain minnows in there.
> Just how small is it.


True, in addition to that, Hillstream loaches, Clown Loaches, Guppies, Koi & Goldfish of course.

Some other options which grow larger are channel catfish, bullheads, American or Conger Eels. 

Conditioned Convicts will tolerate lower temperatures, about 60 degrees F in my experience. This time of year would be a bad choice to do it however. Best bet is put them in a room temperature tank around April as babies, then by next Spring they will breed and had time to acclimate to the drop.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

All good suggestions, but not so much for a small starter tank!

I do fancy setting up a hill stream loach biotope one day.....Off topic.....


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm maybe just looking for a single fish maybe 2 to go in there as i said nothing too expensive just for a little one but would love a small bottom feeder


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The problem is most small fish, on account of being small, hang around in groups for protection, so you can't really keep them alone.

What size is the tank?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ive kept fancy guppies in room temp tanks. always done well.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,Will you be putting a filter in this tank and what are the exact dimensions?


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

not sure only about 12x6x12 something like that


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

eek, that is small, no matter what fish you have you will need a filter of some sort. i wouldnt say there is a type of bottom feeder that will do well in a tank that small tbh. id stick with a trio of male fancy guppies, 3 different colours, active, no babies to worry about over stocking.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> eek, that is small, no matter what fish you have you will need a filter of some sort. i wouldnt say there is a type of bottom feeder that will do well in a tank that small tbh. id stick with a trio of male fancy guppies, 3 different colours, active, no babies to worry about over stocking.


is there no tiny bottom feeder and i think ive got a external filter its a little pump with a tube and connects to like a space ship shape thing with a rock in the middle and a big round sponge around it inside the plastic is that a filter ?


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rebell said:


> is there no tiny bottom feeder and i think ive got a external filter its a little pump with a tube and connects to like a space ship shape thing with a rock in the middle and a big round sponge around it inside the plastic is that a filter ?



hmm that sounds like maybe just an air ornament thing? not sure with you saying there's a sponge in there so it might be a filter :s 

To be honest most bottom feeder type fish that i've seen hide away and you never see them, i have a weather loach (not suitable for your tank) and although it is active, you don't really see it that much, it's either zooming around when a storms brewing too fast to see lol or he sulks in his cave. So a bottom feeder of any sort probably wouldn't be very exciting for your nephew to have anyway, they're usually very dull colours too, kids love bright colours lol

I agree with Goldie, a trio of male guppies would be ok. From your rough guess of size, that would give you about 14l to play with - that's not a lot really, but a small heater would broaden your choices no doubt.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

When you say 12 x 6 x 12 is that 6 inches high or 6 inches from front to back? I can't imagine it will be 6 inches high so I am assuming it will be 6 inches from front to back and I have to be honest and say it really isn't big enough for any fish to live in because by the time you added a filter and gravel or whatever you are putting in and a couple of ornaments or plants or something similar (as they will need something to hide around if they feel the need) it doesn't leave much space at all.


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

bumpp


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

Although not an easy fish to keep, mainly because the temperature goes too high, are some south american killifish.

Also, Badis badis will do fine in small tanks of low temperature.

With both of them, you should avoid having too many anyway in a tank....they really do not like being in groups.

ian


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't think the fish you are recommending or any fish for that matter should be kept in a tank with a turtle/turtles.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

oooops posted that ^^^^^^ in the wrong place sorry :blush: Can someone remove this post and my previous one please? :blush:


----------

